# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Vrouw: voeding, kruiden en acupunctuur tegen opvliegers

## FRANCOIS580

*Vrouw: voeding, kruiden en acupunctuur tegen opvliegers 
*
Tijdens hun menopauze worden vrouwen geconfronteerd met zowel lichamelijke als geestelijke ongemakken. De meerderheid van al deze kwalen zijn gelukkig meestal onschuldig, maar daarom niet minder vervelend. Welke symptomen en de ernst ervan verschillen van vrouw tot vrouw, maar met opvliegers krijgt vrijwel iedereen in meer of mindere mate af te rekenen. Wat kun je zélf doen om deze storende opvliegers zoveel mogelijk te beperken en in sommige gevallen zelfs te voorkomen?

Wanneer vrouwen de leeftijd van hun overgang en menopauze naderen hebben ze allemaal de mond vol over deze opvliegers. Maar wat is nu eigenlijk de oorzaak ervan? Opvliegers zijn temperatuurschommelingen die onverwacht optreden. Sommigen worden er nauwelijks door gestoord, terwijl anderen er dagelijks worden mee geconfronteerd. Deze opvliegers liggen in vele gevallen aan de basis van hevige hooofdpijn, misselijkheid en braken en hartritmestoornissen. Opvliegers zijn dus niet alleen vervelend, maar zeker ook minder onschuldig dan gedacht.

*VROUWELIJK HORMOON OESTROGEEN*
Alles heeft te maken met een verstoorde hormoonhuishouding en een verminderde productie van het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen. De controle over je hormonen verloopt in je hersenstam en dan vooral via de hypofyse die ook je hartslag, ademhaling en de gezondheid van je bloedvaten regelt. Deze thermostaat hangt in belangrijke mate af van de concentratie aan het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen. Het lichaam van vrouwen in de menopauze produceert minder hormonen. Daardoor wordt de hypofyse op een dwaalspoort gebracht. Ze krijgt zo immers verkeerde signalen vanuit je hersenen. Daar wordt op gereageerd met een verhoging van je lichaamstemperatuur. Het afkoelingsmechanisme van je lichaam aan het werk gezet. Je bloedvaten openen zich om meer bloed naar je huid te sturen. Je overtollige warmte wordt via je huid aan de omgeving afgestaan. Je zweet en je lichaamstemperatuur daalt. Je huid wordt koud en klam en je hart klopt sneller. Opgepast, de opvliegers zijn er! Bij een aantal vrouwen zijn ze van voorbijgaande aard, bij anderen kunnen ze een half uur en langer duren. Zo gemakkelijk raak je van deze opvliegers niet af. Tien jaar na hun menopauze heeft nog steeds zon vijf procent van de vrouwen er geregeld last van. Stress en emoties zijn nadelig voor opvliegers. Als gevolg van stress komt er meer adrenaline vrij, waardoor het aantal en de frequenties aan opvliegers sterk zal verhogen.

*VOEDING TEGEN OPVLIEGERS* 
Deze opvliegers worden bestreden met hormoontherapieën en niet hormonale producten of met homeopathische middelen. Een aangepaste voeding kan ook hier veel verhelpen. Vooral voeding rijk aan fyto- oestrogenen heeft een gunstig effect. Deze plantaardige hormonen vind je vooral in :

Sojaproducten, 
Noten en zaden: als amandelen, zonnebloem- en pompoenpitten en in lijnzaad.
Peulvruchten: kikkererwten, kidneybonen en linzen.
Graan: tarwe,maïs, haver, gerst en rogge.
Planten: rode klaver en luzerne.

Naast deze fyto- oestrogenen hebben vooral .../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## christel1

Moest ik dit hebben, opvliegers dus, het enige wat ik wel zou proberen is acupunctuur, ik ben door acupunctuur van mijn migraine vanaf geraakt voor 99 %, heb echt nog raar of zelden echte migraine... 
Voor dat je in je menopauze komt is het wel belangrijk om geen overgewicht te hebben ook al is dit makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan.... Ik let heel goed op wat ik eet dus en als er een paar kilo's te veel aankomen dan span ik direct de virtuele broeksriem aan.... want ik zit net op het randje van de menopauze volgens mijn bloedonderzoek... Maar uit mijn laatste MRI van mijn hals is al gebleken dat mijn hypofyse verschrompeld is (ME/CVS) en hopelijk krijg ik nu geen opvliegers meer, ik heb die wel gehad voor ik echte CVS kreeg, zweten gelijk een rund, niet te doen maar toen zat ik nog niet in mijn menopauze dus terwijl ik anders eigenlijk nooit zweet of het moet echt plakkend warm zijn zoals gisteren hier....en natuurlijk van kledij, veel laagjes overeen doen dat je direct iets kan uitdoen als je het warm hebt... maar toch wel een goed artikel over de menopauze thanks

----------

